# Cruising Core Sound NC?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Back in the eighties my outboard died and I had to sail up Core Sound from Beaufort to get back to Ocracoke. Back then I had a Luger Southwind 21 which would float in a mud puddle with the board up. Anyway, I didn't have time to check out Core Sound and since then I've wanted to go back. Back then the water was very shallow, but you were OK if you stuck to the channels. I've heard that since Hurricane Isabel, Core Sound is basically shoaled up and is absolutely impassable. If that's true, it's a shame because it's a really beautiful unspoiled area, with little fishing villages on the West side and totally uninhabited Core Banks to the East. I'm sailing an Oday25 now which draws about 30 inches with the board up. Has anybody been in Core Sound lately? Maybe some sharpie owners? If so, how bad is the shoaling? Any responses would be appreciated.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The site is down (at the moment), but if you go here http://www.ncsail.org/ceilidh/ceilidh.html , I believe near the bottom you'll find a discussion on Core Sound, with the info you seek.


----------

